# Lemon Mint Tea



## FluffyAngel (Mar 30, 2012)

I have recently had a change in my taste buds/cravings and fallen in love with lemon mint tea. A dear friend grows lemon mint and has offered me some because it has practically taken over her herb garden. I am excited to get some of the  fresh herb & now seeking advice on exactly how to make tea with it. Do I need to dry it first? Or is there any other way to preserve it for future use? What about chopping & freezing some in ice cubes? I have vaguely heard of some herbs being preserved this way.  I really want to use it primarily for tea but open to other uses. So essentially my questions are: how do you make tea with it exactly & what are my options for preserving?


----------

